# Does anyone have male or female preference?



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I know all ratties will have different personalities, but does anyone prefer one sex over the other, and if so, why? I'm sure you all <3 them all though . Never met any female ratties!


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm not really picky but I've had both and I really like my boys the best. My girls didn't want to cuddle much, they just wanted to run around. My boys like to cuddle and play both so it's fun to have them around but they don't smell like grape soda like my girls did, lol.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I prefer girls, they're so FUN to watch! And as they age they will cuddle.


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

I've found that I actually prefer boys.  I love girls, too, but I suppose I'm just the type who likes a rat that will sit on my shoulder and snuggle with me. Alice's age certainly hasn't slowed her down at all, so I don't see any snuggles from her in my near future :lol:


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

i love both. But I love boys much more.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Zinc sits on my shoulder and cuddles all the time... she LOVES to sit on my shoulder with me, and sometimes the young girls do too.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

I definitely prefer boys. The girls I had were too high-strung.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Geez, I love high-strung. They're so SILLY. Zinc "files my documents" - ie, stealing every piece of paper I put on my desk for her private shoebox stash.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, to each their own. My preference for boys isn't meant to offend anybody with girlies. :b


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh, no offense taken, of course. It's just that... I'm sitting here cuddling RIGHT NOW with one of my young 5 month old girls so I have no idea what everyone is talking about! It's just on a their-terms basis.


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> Geez, I love high-strung. They're so SILLY. Zinc "files my documents" - ie, stealing every piece of paper I put on my desk for her private shoebox stash.


Aha, I know what you mean! Anthon is a younger boy rat, and he likes to steal my mom's cigarettes :lol: Little smoker rat!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have absolutely no preference. I just love each rat as it comes, boy, girl or little pink alien


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Personally I love the boys, but then again I've never owned girls lol. Boys tend to be more cuddlier, but like KayRats mentioned about her own girls, that some of them do cuddle too. I suppose it all just depends on the personality of the particular rat you get.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

I love my boys! I did have females for a very short time and my males love to be around me more. I also love how big they get! They're my big squishies!


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I adore my girls, don't get me wrong, but if I had to pick one gender to keep I'd pick boys. My girls are moody, stubborn, and nippy... but my boys are squishy, lazy, and sweet.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

My girls LOVE to be around me and they're the sweetest things in the world...


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I can't comment on the girlies but Max lay on me for ages last night being stroked, boggling away . Spike's on the bed with me atm and keeps coming over to lick me


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I have two girls and one boy- I love them all they all have their own personalities and Ira loves to cuddle, Darla lately has been cuddly- and Koi doesn't like to be held or petted- she loves to climb everywhere on me on shoulders, even on my hair, and she gets mad and jealous when I take one of the others out and not her- she will rip fleece or hammocks when she gets mad- also she stands by the door until you get her out- she loves attention


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awww Spike just fell asleep next to me on chair all curled up while I was stroking him <3 . 

I took a couple of pics:
http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=10860.html


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I haven't spent nearly as much time with boys as with girls, but I do prefer boys ^_^ I absolutely adore my girls (especially Kismet, my little cuddly love), and their antics never fail to make me laugh. But there's just something about those huge squishes 

I would love to have a pair of males as well but 7 rats would just be too many right now


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

I love both boys and girls for different reasons.

Boys: I love big squishy lazy cutie boys. Although I've had exceptions to the rule; like my Tobias who was always in constant motion. He has been the only rat I've ever had that I trusted to free-range the entire house though. Except that he made a nest behind our dish-washer, and when we pulled it out we found sponges, my checkbook and a $20 bill. My husband made jokes about "now you know where all the checks made out to Petco for treats and toys came from." 

I love that boys are bigger and easier to hold.

Girls: I love how active girls are and how silly they are. I love that they are sleek and svelte and that they don't have huge balls or buckgrease.

Again, exception to the rule; my Miette will cuddle and cuddle and not ever stop. I call it the "Miette Melt."

So yeah... I like both. At the moment I have more boys than girls; but I think over time the amounts of each have been even.

-Rozaylia


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

I love my boys. They aren't all that cuddly, but they are very sweet! They are all so very active and just loves to run around exploring and playing! There's never time to slow down for a scritch. But they're still very young. My oldest is almost one year old. My youngest is one month old. I really look forward to them being old, squishy, lazy, cuddly guys. 

They're very sweet, though. Although they won't cuddle, they will lick me and they love to climb on me.

I would love to have a coupple of spayed girls. I'm really curious about them, they seem to be so much fun!


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

Why would you get them spayed, just curious... is it so they could live with your boys?

-Rozaylia


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

i love my males because they sit on my lap and watch tv. my girls are sweet but are hyper and crazy all the time, lol. sooo i guess i prefer males and elderly females who have calmed down a bit


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm I think the results were 9 preferred boys, 1 preferred girls and 4 for both


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I've only ever owned females. But the next rats I get will be male. I've been researching and stuff, and I really want a few boys.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

I like my females  But i hope to get males some day too


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

I love my boys - LOVE!

I like how they're so much bigger than girls so there's more to love.
And although some girls might be cuddly - boys as a whole tend to be more cuddly.

But I have to agree - I could do without the humongous balls and the drops of urine on my arms - every time Seamus walks over me - ensuring that if any stray rats wander past they know I'm his human.


----------



## Betsy (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm new to rat ownership, so I certainly don't have experience judging both as I have a female. But I can say that she is a huge cuddler and I get groomed and 'nubbies'...I feel so loved


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I have only owned females in the past, so when i decided to get rats again, i figures i would choose males to see how they differ....well I LOVE my boys!! they are big and cuddly, they dont run all over the place like previous females..Then i got Molli! She is a boy in a girls body! no kidding she wants to cuddle and be loved on all the time, she would rather sit in my lap and bond than run around. I "prefer" boys over most girls because boys are sooo laid back and get bigger than girls (i LOVE big ratties!) But if i ever found another female like my molli, she would be mine in a heartbeat! I love them all the same, they are all sweet ratties


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

I have preference boy rats, More lazy 
But this year i got my first girl rat...

But when i had mice, i alwaysed seem to have females.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, I've never had boys. But girls are great fun! The only issue with girls is they aren't really all that cuddly (until they're a bit older). I chose girls because I was worried about boys smelling too bad. I do want to own boys sometime in the future though, I would love a squishy, lazy little boy to cuddle.


----------

